

Ask HN: YAVPS - Yet Another Video Playlist Site - richardg

I created this site - videowatchr.com/beta for users to create and share video playlists from youtube videos. Please comment.
======
yogrish
Good one. What tools and stack did u use?

~~~
richardg
Thanks for the feedback, backend is customized PHP framework. Mostly jQuery on
the front with AJAX on most pages. The videos are from standard youtube RSS
feeds.

